# FREE PEAK RUT DATES



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

Peak rut is the one week of the year when more does get bred than any other week. However, bucks are most predictable during the 2-3 weeks prior to the week of peak rut, as they travel their rub routs, making scrapes and searching for estrus does. This is when you should hunt along rub routes - if you can.

To find out when peak rut occurs where you hunt Google Peak Rut Dates.

Peak elk Buling often occurs when most of the cows get bred, anD because the bulls are vocal, they are easy to locate, and sometimes easy to call.

To find out when peak elk bugling occurs where you hunt Google Peak Elk Bugling Dates.

God bless,

T.R.
.


----------

